# What Do You Know About Morocco?



## mr drinky (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody been to Morocco and have some tips? 

I am leaving in a couple of days, and right now my wish list is finding the best Ras El Hanout I can find -- but I am not even sure where I can find that yet. I don't think preserved lemons can be brought back into the US. Good wines to bring back maybe? I'll be staying in Rabat and Marrakech. 

I'm sure some of the European KKF members have been there. 

k.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 8, 2012)

All I know is that I'd love to go!

-AJ


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 8, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> All I know is that I'd love to go!
> 
> -AJ



same.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Last time I was there was in 1980 when I was still young and clueless  It was the most exotic country included in the Euro-Rail pass and I went there in '79 and '80. So, I won't even try to recommend anything 30+ years later. But if it has preserved just a little bit of its flair, just drifting through the medinas with your eyes, ears, and nose open should be fun. 

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr. Dinky have a great trip and please share your pictures with us, especially the food. I guess pictures of the beautiful female locals wouldn't be terrible either but then again that might be asking too much. Seriously though, have a great trip!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 8, 2012)

First of all, I love Arab Souks. The smells, noise, and ancient dis-order just make me insanely happy. I've been to many but this will be the first time with a pregnant wife and 1-year-old in tow. It will be different no doubt, but I think it will be a good time. I do have friends there, but they just moved there and don't know the lay of the land. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 9, 2012)

K, try to get yourself some argan oil. Great stuff.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2012)

ecchef said:


> K, try to get yourself some argan oil. Great stuff.



Where is the 'like' button? Good thinking, Dave. And if it weren't illegal, I would ask you to bring us all some nice thuya burl 

Stefan


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been there in 1998 and 2006 but don't know the place well enough to say anything. With wines, however, I remember that those from the Atlas Mtns are supposedly the best in North Africa.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, argon oil is coming home with me, but there is cooking and cosmetic as if found out. Maybe a bottle of both will do. I'll also bring back a couple bottles of wine. 

I picked up a few rugs as I lost most of my good ones in my divorce, and I also picked up some cool kids stools. Tomorrow I am off to Marrakech. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2012)

I also love the olives in Morocco. They have a buffet of different flavored olives -- all very amazing. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok. Last thing for (my) night. The wife heard the call to prayer for the first time. She woke me up mid-night and asked what that sound was, I said it was just the call to prayer. She then said, "How should I know that?? I've never heard it before." I said, well, I love that sound -- it is one of my favorite sounds ever. She agreed it was beautiful. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, argon oil is coming home with me, but there is cooking and cosmetic as if found out. Maybe a bottle of both will do. I'll also bring back a couple bottles of wine.
> 
> I picked up a few rugs as I lost most of my good ones in my divorce, and I also picked up some cool kids stools. Tomorrow I am off to Marrakech.
> 
> k.


pick me up a cool cane, simple and elegant, while your in Marrakech.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 13, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> pick me up a cool cane, simple and elegant, while your in Marrakech.



Pick one made from thuya burl, so we can cut it up and turn into wa handles  Have fun in Marrakech. We were there with a group of 4 friends almost 25 years ago, lived in a small hotel just around the corner from the main plaza - couldn't have been expensive because we had no money. Bit that was during ramadan, so once the sun went down, everybody was out there and it was crazy, exotic, chaotic etc, in a very fascinating way. Fond memories.

Stefan


----------



## cclin (Nov 13, 2012)

do you try Flag Spéciale (Morocco beer) yet? I heard that taste good!:laugh:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 22, 2012)

Just a couple of pictures from my trip. (1) My daughter looking at all the slippers at a shop (2) A nut and dried fruit salesman (3) The big wood window where I stayed in Marrakech and (4) the dyers' market in Marrakech. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 22, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 22, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Great photos.



More, more!  Maybe we should have a travel pic section where people can show pics of places of interest - I am sure things like markets etc will find some interest.

Stefan


----------



## OnTheRoad (Nov 22, 2012)

More pictures, please. Hope you and your family are having a great time.
And I second the travel pics section suggestion. I'll be flying into Tokyo second week in March, and there will be many photos.


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 22, 2012)

I was in Tangiers in 1970. First I got taken to an interrogation room in the airport where they grilled me about U S Air Force deployment strength. (Name, rank and serial number, followed by threats of imprisonment as a spy. But they let me go.)

The streets were filled with gangs of child pick-pockets and drug sellers, and we witnessed a knife fight in the middle of town. I had enough of Morocco, thank you very much.

It is surely much different now. However, I would check this first: 

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/mo.html


----------



## playford (Dec 23, 2012)

I went to morocco about 7-8 years ago.

Great place, I really like Marrakesh. I found it pretty safe too providing you were sensible. We stayed in one of the old Riads near the square in the old town, its was like aladdins palace lol. I discovered the had a french bakery and sold huge kebabs and was all set..lol

The Souks at night, just walking around or drinking mint tea and people watching are the best things about marrakesh. 

I was in fez too, Its less developed and the souk still feels like something from a 1000 years ago.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 25, 2012)

The only thing I know is there is gambling, some great looking scenery, and James Bond loves the place. Oh ya, and I want to go some time in my life.


----------



## DWells (Feb 4, 2013)

I lived there in '98 while my parents were teaching at Al Akhawayn University, and went back in '06 (actually stayed on campus in the building next to where we lived) for a three week study abroad. 

Meknes is the wine producing capitol of Morocco. They do some very nice Cabs, and other reds. Check out the old granary while you are there. Volubilis is a great Roman ruin with well preserved city layout and mosaics. Fez has one of the best Medinas (old cities) along with Marrakesh. Rabat and Casa are relatively less interesting than a few of the other cities but both have some great palaces to visit. Both are very modern and huge economic engines for the country. Tangiers has always been a little dangerous, being a port city right next to the Rif mountains (yes, that's where that term comes from) which are pretty much an autonomous region controlled by the local warlords. Visit the Rif at your own peril. 

Essaouria and Agadir along with southern coast are beautiful beach cities, with their walls overlooking the ocean. There is a castle turret on one of their beaches (sorry it's been 15 years) that is purportedly the inspiration for Hendrix's "Castles Made of Sand" while he was living in Agadir. 

Plenty more recommendations as to where to go, feel free to message me if you are still there.

Bring back a tajine and a cous-cous serving bowl if you have the luggage room. They make beautiful, and functional wall ornaments, and a clay tajine is the only way to really get the same results (curse you physics). Rugs from the Atlas are generally the best, and frequently cheaper than in the major cities. Woodwork and Silverwork from Essaouira is spectacular, but anywhere else you can find some great stuff. Cedar work specifically from the High-atlas is marvelous (Azrou).

Hope you are still there. If not, I hope you enjoyed your stay and are planning your next return trip!


----------

